# Penicillin dosage Question



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

What is the dosage for penicillin? I have a boer x that I would say is about 120 pounds. I was told 1cc per 10lb so that would be 12cc but that just seems like a lot to me. TIA. 




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

The "sticky" in Health and Wellness says 1 cc per 25 pounds.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thanks... For curiosity, What happens if they are over dosed? And also is it safe for pregnant does? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't think it will hurt either to overdose or to give to pregnant does.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Pen at 1 cc per 20# every 12 hours...She should be fine with the 12 cc but be sure to decrease that her next shot...ALWAYS go sub Q....getting pen in the vein can kill a goat..Insert needle sub q, pull back the plunger...no blood is good to go, see blood adjust...
It is safe fro prego goats...


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok.... We gave her 6cc the first time because we wasn't sure. Then we were told the 1cc per 10lbs but that just seemed like alot to me. well, my husband gave her the next shot and I'm not sure if he did the 6cc again or the 12cc. And he isn't here to ask so I got worried. Should I give her some probiotics? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I give probiotics 3-4 hours after antibiotics...any sooner and the antibiotic will kill the bacteria you are replacing...: )


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Goatgirl80 said:


> Ok thanks... For curiosity, What happens if they are over dosed? And also is it safe for pregnant does?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Penicillin can be safely overdosed by a 4 or 5 cc's - probably more, but I've never done it. You also need to be aware that there are 2 types of penicillin - Penicillin G Procaine which needs to be given twice a day, and Penicillin G Procaine + Penicillin Benzathine (long-acting) which only has to be given once a day. The bottle label will state which kind it is.


----------



## Goatgirl80 (Jan 17, 2013)

This is what I have....








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thats fine...be sure to do 2 times a day...: )


----------

